# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχω!!!

## kiprianos

γιατί να είμαι τόσο διαφορετικός από όλους τους τώρα αθρώπους?γιατί να μην μπορώ να πω όλα καλά είναι και να έχω κατάθλιψη?δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είμαι η εξαίρεση σε ότι και αν συμβεί ακόμα και αν ένα άτομο σε οποιον δήποτε άλλο λειτουργούσε έτσι σε μένα θα λειτουργήσει διαφορετικά λες και δεν είμαι άθρωπος και εγώ λες και είμαι κάτι άλλο δεν αντέχω πια να είμαι τόσο χαλια για όλα να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γκιάφτα τα πράγματα που μου γίνονται και μετά το βραδυ όταν ξαπλώνω να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να κάνω, πήγα σε ψυχολόγο αλλα δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει γιατί έχω βαριά μορφή κατάθλιψη δεν ήξερε τι λόγια να χρησιμοποιήσει για να με βοηθήσει, και γενικά έχω χαλαστεί πια με τα λόγια θέλω λίγο πράξις.παρόλα αυτά θα μου πείτε πάλι στα λόγια καταλήγω δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω γι αυτό συγχωριστεμε για την πολυλογία μου και ευχαριστώ οποιον μιλήσει και με κάνει να νιώσω λίγο καλύτερα από ότι είμαι.

----------


## Sofia

kipriane,

καλως ηρθες :Smile: 

νομιζω πώς ολοι οι ανθρωποι οταν εχουμε καταθλιψη νιωθουμε διαφορετικοι, απομακροι. Τουλαχιστον εγω ετσι ενιωθα οταν ειχα καταθλιψη. Πιστευα επισης οτι ολοι οι αλλοι δεν μπορουσαν να καταλαβουν εμενα, πώς νιωθω, τί περναω ή ακομα ακομα δεν μπορουσαν να καταλαβουν τι λεω...Ετσι ειχα αποσυρθει.

Βρισκω λοιπον απολυτα λογικο το οτι νιωθεις ετσι. Ειναι ομως πολυ σημαντικο το οτι εκανες το πρωτο βημα να απευθυνθεις σε εναν ψυχολογο για να βγεις απο ολο αυτο. Τί εννοεις ομως οταν λες οτι δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει γιατι εχεις βαρια μορφη καταθλιψης? Εννοω οτι οι βαριες περιπτωσεις δεν ειναι κατι τοσο σπανιο ή αδυνατο να θεραπευτουν. Οποτε που εντοπισε το προβλημα η ψυχολογος? Σου ζητησε να απευθυνθεις κ σε ψυχιατρο μηπως?

Οι πραξεις αλλαγης κ εξοδου απο την καταθλιψη γινονται, κ ειναι εμφανεις. Μα η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελουν προσπάθεια κ χρονο. Γιατι για να φτασεις εδω που εισαι, ηθελε καποιο χρονο. Ετσι, καποιος χρονος χρειαζεται κ για να αφησεις την καταθλιψη πισω σου.

Τελος να σου πω πώς καλο ειναι να εχεις στο μυαλο σου, πώς ολοι οι ειδικοι δεν μας ταιριαζουν. Αν νιωθεις οτι μετα απο καποιο χρονο δεν βοηθιεσαι απο την πρωτη σου επιλογη, προχωρησε στην δευτερη. Αξιζει τον κοπο αυτη η προσπαθεια, οσο ισως καμια αλλη.

----------


## whitecandle

Γειά σου Κυπριανέ, δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω, εκτός ότι πρέπει να νιώσεις καλύτερα γιατί το οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου. Αν δεν μπορείς μόνος σου, να πας σε ψυχίατρο γιατί αυτές οι περιπτώσεις μερικές φορές λύνονται μόνο με φάρμακα.  :Frown:

----------


## rock

Προτεινω να πας σε ψυχιατρο, αφου ειδες κι απο μονος σου οτι δε μπορεσε να σε βοηθησει ψυχολογος. Σε βαρια καταθλιψη δεν υπαρχει μια μαγικη λεξη να σου πει καποιος και να περασουν ολα, ειναι διαδικασια που γινεται σταδιακα, το βρισκω δυσκολο καποιος ψυχολογος να ειναι αρκετος σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις. Πολλοι χρειαζονται χαπια για να βοηθηθουν, μην απελπιζεσαι προτου δοκιμασεις κι αλλες λυσεις που υπαρχουν. Επισης εξαρταται τι εννοεις με το οτι νιωθεις διαφορετικος, αν το εννοεις μονο για τη συγκεκριμενη φαση που περνας τωρα ή αν νιωθεις οτι γενικα στη ζωη σου υπηρχε μεσα σου κατι να σε τραβαει προς τα πισω ενω αλλοι μπορει να προχωρουσαν μπροστα.

----------


## kiprianos

μου είπε ότι πρέπει ναι να πάω σε ψυχίατρο γιατί λέει μου λείπουν κάποια στοιχεια που πρέπει να έχει ένας άθρωπος όπως πχ εγωισμός και αλλα τέτοια όσο για ψυχίατρο δυστυχώς έχω κάνει μια νέα αρχή τώρα για να βρω δουλειά στην θεσσαλονίκη ενώ είμαι από κέρκυρα και ούτε λεφτά έχω πολλά οποτε για να πάω.πιο πολύ ναι σε αυτή την περίοδο νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα σωστό αν και παλιότερα δεν ήμουν στην καλύτερη φάση αλλα παρόλα αυτά ένιωθα καλά όταν έπεσα και στην κατάθλιψη μετά όλα γίνανε χειρότερα.

----------


## Sofia

kipriane,

καλη αρχη στο νεο σου ξεκινημα στην Θεσσαλονικη :Smile: 

Σε οτι αφορα τον ψυχιατρο δεν απαιτειται τοσο συχνη παρακολουθηση οση σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη που συνηθως δεσμευεσαι μαζι του με εβδομαδιαιες συνεδριες. Νομιζω οτι πας σε πιο αραια διαστηματα. Δεν εχεις λοιπον παρα να τηλεφωνησεις κ να ρωτησεις απο το αν χρειαζεται να πηγαινεις συχνα μεχρι το ποσο κοστιζει η επισκεψη. Λυσεις υπαρχουν αρκει να θελουμε να κανουμε κατι....

Στην καταθλιψη ετσι ειναι, ολα μαυρα φανταζουν. Ευχομαι συντομα να δεις κ αλλα χρωματα...

----------


## VasilisA

Και εγω τωρα τελευταια νομιζω ότι δεν υπαρχω

----------


## kiprianos

σε ευχαριστώ σοφια για τα καλά σου λόγια δυστυχώς παλεύω εδώ και 3 μήνες ήδη και δεν βρίσκω δουλειά επίσης δεν με απασχολεί για τον ψυχίατρο ποσα θα παίρνει αλλα για τα φάρμακα ποσο θα πάνε.

----------


## curtains

Τα φαρμακα, τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δήλαδη δεν κοστιζουν πολυ, απο 9-25 ευρω τα περισσοτερα. Κι αν εχεις βιβλιαριο να στα γραψει η συμμετοχη ειναι ελαχιστη. 
Κι εγω ετσι νιωθω. Δεν εχω καμια επιθυμια να συμμετασχω στα ανθρωπινα, να ενταχθω πουθενα, δεν με ενδιαφερουν αυτα που λενε, μου φαινονται ανουσια, νιωθω θεατης του εαυτου μου, αλλα κι εχει εχω χασει το ενδιαφερον μου, εχω κουραστει ,παραιτηθει. το χειροτερο ειναι οτι μοιαζει να μη με νοιαζει. σκεφτομαι οτι το πολυ πολυ να ''φυγω''. ο γιατρος δεν ξερω τι σκατα καταλαβαινει. ξυπναω και παιρνω ηρεμιστικα και πινω για να ξανακοιμηθω. απολυτα μονη.

----------


## kiprianos

> Τα φαρμακα, τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δήλαδη δεν κοστιζουν πολυ, απο 9-25 ευρω τα περισσοτερα. Κι αν εχεις βιβλιαριο να στα γραψει η συμμετοχη ειναι ελαχιστη. 
> Κι εγω ετσι νιωθω. Δεν εχω καμια επιθυμια να συμμετασχω στα ανθρωπινα, να ενταχθω πουθενα, δεν με ενδιαφερουν αυτα που λενε, μου φαινονται ανουσια, νιωθω θεατης του εαυτου μου, αλλα κι εχει εχω χασει το ενδιαφερον μου, εχω κουραστει ,παραιτηθει. το χειροτερο ειναι οτι μοιαζει να μη με νοιαζει. σκεφτομαι οτι το πολυ πολυ να ''φυγω''. ο γιατρος δεν ξερω τι σκατα καταλαβαινει. ξυπναω και παιρνω ηρεμιστικα και πινω για να ξανακοιμηθω. απολυτα μονη.


 δυστυχώς έτσι είμαι και εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα εγώ απλά περιμένω να κουραστώ τελείως για να πάω για ύπνο αλλιώς αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι και συνήθως όλα τα αρνητικά και μου έρχονται ενώ είμαι ξαπλωμένος εκεί και μετά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ άλλο όταν γίνετε αυτό εφόσον από ότι λες εσύ βλέπεις γιατρό για να παίρνεις και ηρεμιστικά δεν βοηθάει καθόλου?

----------


## curtains

Δεν με παρακολουθει πολυ καιρο. Ισως καποια στιγμη βοηθησει. Δεν ειναι μονο η αισθηση οτι δεν υπαρχω, ειναι πολλα. Και σιγουρα το να συνδυαζω ηρεμιστικα και αντικαταθλιπτικα με αλκοολ δεν βοηθαει καθολου.

----------


## gingertania1985

Μήπως νιώθεις ότι τα βλέπεις όλα πίσω από ένα τζάμι;Ότι δε μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις σε τίποτα; Σα να βρίσκεσαι σε άλλη διάσταση; Έτσι νιώθω εγώ τώρα που η κατάθλιψή μου έχεο χεοροτερέψει. Τ ί άλλο νιώθεις;Μοιράσου το μαζί μας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα Κυπριανέ. Τι θα σε έκανε να νιώσεις πως υπάρχεις?
Σιγά τη διαφορετικότητα καλέ, σε λίγο η μισή ελλάδα θα έχει κατάθλιψη. Και δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην έχει περάσει, είτε από εκεί, είτε ξυστά νομίζω ή που να ήταν καλά όταν αντιμετώπιζε προβλήματα. Αφού δεν μπόρεσες να λάβεις τη βοήθεια που ήθελες από έναν ειδικό, πήγαινε σε άλλον. Τι κάθεσαι και βασανίζεσαι τζάμπα και σε τιμωρείς με κρίσεις (είμαι όλο λόγια και τα λοιπά). Πέρνα σε έργα. Καταλαβαίνω τι περνάς, αλλά χρειάζεται και από σένα μία ώθηση. Υποστηρικτικό περιβάλλον έχεις? Που να σε βοηθήσει σε αυτή σου την πορεία προς το ξεπέρασμα της φάσης?

----------


## kiprianos

για την ακρίβεια προσπαθώ να γίνω καλύτερα αλλα κάθε φορα πέφτω και σε μια αποτυχία όπως ηπα ότι και αν κάνω νιώθω ότι είναι διαφορετικό ότι αν το έκανε κάποιος άλλος θα το κατάφερνε αλλα εγώ δεν τα καταφέρνω κάνοντας αυτό και πχ στα άτομα ενώ ένας λέει δεν τσακώνεται ποτε με μένα θα τσακωθεί μετά πέρα από εκεί δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω το ότι δήποτε ούτε να βγω έξω ούτε τίποτα η διάθεση μου αλλάζει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι με νιώθω κουρασμένο χιλιάδες σκέψης με τυραννάνε συνήθως άσκημες και αρνητικές ένταξη ξέρω ότι όλοι περνάνε κάποια πράγματα οποτε δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο όλοι λίγο πολύ κάτι έχουμε και αυτό μου την δίνει πιο πολύ είναι ότι παρόλο που το ξέρω δεν μπορώ να σηκωθώ.τώρα στην ερώτηση τι θα με έκανε να νιώσω ότι υπάρχω μετά από πολύ σκέψη στο θέμα μου θα πάρω πρώτα την άποψη μου είναι η αγάπη που μου έλειψε από μικρός γιατί δεν είχα γονείς και γενικά δεν την βρήκα πουθενά μεν θα μου πεις ότι όλοι αυτό ζητάνε πάλι το ξέρω, "γιαυτο" θα σου πω και το γενικό ορο να πιστέψω πιο πολύ στο εαυτό μου που για μένα δεν αξίζει τίποτααυτό τέλος πάντων θα μου έλεγε και ένας ψυχίατρος αλλα για μένα αυτό είναι ακατόρθωτο κάθε φορα που προσπαθώ καταλήγω να τον βρίζω.

----------

